# [SOLVED] Remote access to DVR



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi All,
Not sure what is going on but is anyone familiar with ADT DVR security?
Not sure if what I need to do is correct?

This is my issue:
Client wishes to access a DVR from a remote computer.

Specs:
ADT A-ADRP9E DVR:
http://www.adt-matrix.com/app/webroot/img/FCKeditor/File/Manuals/A-ADRP(1).pdf

Unable to upgrade the firmware for some reason even though I have followed this guide to a tee:
http://www.adt-matrix.com/index.php/tools/tech_notes/view/36


Under LAN settings (Setup) my only options are:
IP Adress: *192.168.1.129 *(default setting)
Gateway: *192.168.1.254 *(default setting)
Subnet Mask: *255.255.255.0 *(default setting)

Do have the option to change USER and ADMIN passwords, but NO other options

I believe I have to change the IP address and Gateway
IP 192.168.0.* (*whatever meaning as long as it is between 1-255 and does not match an existing IP address on the network)
Gateway: 192.168.0.1 I believe I need to set it to the routers Gateway:4-dontkno
Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0 No change?



*Dlink EBR-2310* connected (bridged) to a Westhill modem using verizon dsl.:
http://www.dlink.com/products/?tab=3&pid=EBR-2310&rev=EBR-2310

Router IP 192.168.0.101
Gateway 192.168.0.1
Subnet mask 255.255.255.0

I know the ports have to be forwarded and should not be a issue, but not sure if the ports be directed to the DVR's IP or the computer?
*ADMIN*: 8200
*Watch*: 8016
*Search*: 10019
*Call back*: 8201

Location IP address 74.106.25.106


ADT RAS 2.8.0 (Remote Administration System)
http://adtviewpro.com/app/webroot/img/FCKeditor/File/Manuals/RAS_ADRP_V1.5.pdf

I know the client has to be added (using the DVR's IP address), but I am not sure about the DVRDNS server name. The above manual does not show a DVRDNS Server name as an option (page 7), but the RAS 2.8.0 program does have this option

I have setup a remote server using DYNDNS.org with the above Location IP address (74.106.25.106), so can I use that or do I have to pay for a program that has DVRDNS Server?

Remote computer running XP

Any assistance is greatly appreciated

Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Remote access to DVR*

I solved the issue.

Not the best at networking, but I figured it out.

Thanks for the looks anyway.

Bill


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry, if I'm too late, barely found your Post. Good job on resolving your issue.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks 2xg

It drove me nuts for a few hours mainly because the "newer version" of the software (IRAS) was different from the manuals that ADT has for this model DVR.

Bill


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Good job Bill. I've been busy catching up on posting.:grin:

Also, thanks for your help posting in Networking, very much appreciated.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Try to help out when I can, but not the expert by any means (still learning).

Just don't want to step on any toes.

Bill


----------

